# Steeltown Coffee & Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Now Open in Pittsburg's Old Town District!

Steeltown Coffee and Tea is East Contra Costa County's only independent, third-wave coffeehouse specializing in top-quality espresso, coffee and tea beverages while being dedicated to social responsibility and minimizing its global footprint.

With live music on Friday and Saturday evenings from 7pm to 10pm, Steeltown Coffee & Tea is quickly becoming the local casual music venue of choice.

Our menu includes espresso, coffee, tea and blended beverag&#8230;

More...


----------

